# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  something fishy in Japan

## illumbomb

Well, tonight is my last night in Japan before I end my holiday and head back to Singapore. I will be trying to buy some Kunuma soil and Akadama soil tomorrow before heading to the airport (I have already bought about 5kg of different substrate materials so far for my emersed cryptocorynes hobby, MAD!!! some of you might think).  :Laughing: 

I started this thread just like to share some photographs (not all were allowed by the shops actually  :Embarassed: ) of fishy things I saw in Japan which interested me (sorry I am 'Sua Ku' (country pumpkin), this is my first trip to Japan).......

----------


## illumbomb

What species of shrimp are these (they looked like cherry shrimp babies but I am quite certain they are not)? I have seen them in my taiwanese friend's house long time ago also kept in larger jars and tanks but forgot to ask her about it.....

----------


## illumbomb

Japanese moss balls (Cladophora Aegagropila) sold in cute packaging for the shrimps shown above:

----------


## illumbomb

This "Zicra" brand of water conditioners must be the new big thing in Japan, almost all the fish shop I went to are featuring them for all the different type of tanks. Their product line is amazingy long (for plant, terrapin, betta, etc).

----------


## illumbomb

Can anyone advise if there are any shop other than fish shops in Singapore that sells these products that could be found in Tokyu Hands under their chemistry products section:


pH test paper for various ranges (each roll about 6m long I think)


various types of water quality test kits


various types of chemical (i.e. NO2) test kits

----------


## illumbomb

These are the substrates I bought for my emerse cryptocoryne hobby from the fish shop here as well as Muji:




From one of the fish shop, this substrate were used by them for emersed cultivation too and has a pH of 6.2 - 6.7 as stated.


From Muji, this substrate has good water retention property. Hope I did not guess the japanese wordings' meaning wrongly.  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

zicra has been around for a while already so not too new... :Smile: .. don't believe everything you see there... sometimes its just normal stuff wrapped nicely..haha..

----------


## Shadow

Japanese sure know how to wrapped  :Laughing:  All the stuff over there was always wrap nicely. Sometime I wonder whether the packaging cost more expensive than what in it  :Opps:

----------


## illumbomb

Emersed cultivated plants can be bought from the fish shops:

----------


## jwuog

I am pretty sure those shrimps in enclosed capsules are Hawaiian red shrimp called Opae ula.

Found in lava ponds. Supposedly can survive in extreme conditions.

Remember in Singapore, they do have it once. Saw it in some Chinese newspaper long time ago.

----------


## Jervis

Actually NASA marketed this product before (shrimps inside glass spheres) as part of their research. I saw them at some lifestyle shops a couple of years back. Costly and maintenance free.

Oh... I miss Tokyu Hands  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

I shall return very soon... to my playground  :Grin: 

Those emersed cultivated plants are called WABIKUSA わびくさ　if I'm not mistaken... pioneered by ADA.

----------


## bryan

Yes I remember seeing them at the lifestyle store at Great World City. You can still see a rather big setup at the Science Center.

----------


## rbt

Oh yes have seen those in the science center..if i am not wrong it has been there for years.

----------


## Jervis

Actually it can be a very educational experiment to create something similar... but it may take several attempts to get the balance right... which will result in numerous loss of lives  :Sad:

----------


## illumbomb

Back at work finally, on the last day, I managed to buy some sphagnum moss, Kunuma soil and Akadama soil from the "Home Centre" store. They are really cheap, less than S$3.



I bought a thermometer + hygrometer too for about S$16.



And finally I bought 2 open lattice mats from the "100 yen" shop (this is really usefully and cheap!!!!).



Back in Singapore, satisfied and really to experiment more on my emersed cryptocoryne set up!!!!!

----------


## Jervis

I am so excited by all your findings...  :Laughing:

----------


## rbt

Me too excited to see all those stuff...wish i could get into the thick of things too. :Well done:

----------


## illumbomb

And since the japanese can design the toilet bowl seat cover to be so high tech, when will we see such similar attachment sold off the shelf to be attached to our fish tank (water change, light, filter, chiller, CO2, feeding, fertilising, etc all controlled electronically).

----------


## Jervis

Let me join in the fun  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

How about something more addictive than this hobby?  :Laughing: 



Just a small portion of what's on sale by the way  :Grin: 

Disclaimer: This is not a promotion... I don't smoke :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

For those seafood lovers  :Grin: 

Tsukiji Market

----------


## Jervis



----------


## illumbomb

And not to forget eating superbly fresh sushi at Tsukiji Market!!!!



As well as many other fresh fishy foods (always with lots of beer of course!) in many other markets such as the Kyoto Nishiki Market:

----------


## 900801

wow,nice pictures, so hungry,mouth watering, haha.

----------


## yappeyap

Great guys... from toilets to food.... :Grin: 
Arrrrrr, how come no Japanese babes posted???  :Razz:

----------


## cyberkid2

> What species of shrimp are these (they looked like cherry shrimp babies but I am quite certain they are not)? I have seen them in my taiwanese friend's house long time ago also kept in larger jars and tanks but forgot to ask her about it.....


 
OMG!!!!!! That's Opae Ula!!!! I WANT!!!!! I've been searching my whole life for them!!!!! anyone selling!!??

----------


## Jervis

> Great guys... from toilets to food....
> Arrrrrr, how come no Japanese babes posted???


Actually I do have some... anyone else want to see babes? Or just Yap  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

please post the japanese babes too :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## Jervis

YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

Pix taken at the Tokyo Motor Show 2007  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis



----------


## Jervis



----------


## Jervis



----------


## Jervis



----------


## Jervis



----------


## Jervis



----------


## Jervis

Enough?  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

i wouldn't mind more!  :Razz: 

although for some reason i feel that the shanghai shows i've seen seem to have better quality babes

----------


## Jervis

> i wouldn't mind more! 
> 
> although for some reason i feel that the shanghai shows i've seen seem to have better quality babes


I'm keeping the nicer ones for myself  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

Well... not very fishy in japan anymore is it..haha..

anyway... if its babes.. only 3 of them remotely make the mark... first kawasaki girl in green, Honda CR-Z girl and maybe First girl in #36.

----------


## valice

Wait. Am I in AQ? Or am I in ClubSnap?  :Laughing: 

The CR-Z one looks exotic siah!

----------


## illumbomb

3 statements of similar meaning to describe the above  :Blah: :
1) 各花入各眼
2) Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder
3) 萝卜青菜，各有所爱

----------


## Biotopeshop

wow! something different in this forum..no fish, but mermaids on dry land...

----------


## trident

ooooh I really love the yellow motorbike or is it a motorbike?
The race queens are all so "covered up" been Japanese I
expect them to be more extreme.  :Smile: 
Nice coverage Jervis
 :Well done:

----------


## benny

I was in Tokyo during a large part of June too!! But alas, no time to go fishy shopping. Shame!

Cheers,

----------


## yappeyap

> Actually I do have some... anyone else want to see babes? Or just Yap


Thank you Sir, AQ's alive.... alive muhaaaa!
The rest uhmmm just too shy to ask!  :Grin:

----------


## illumbomb

My Travelogue for your leisure reading.

Sorry for the large file size.  :Opps:

----------

